# Spiderling molting



## Salamanderhead (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey, I was just wondering if when a small spiderling molts, do they do the same as an adult. Like spinning the web bed and flipping over on their back? 
 Or do they just explode out haha.
I think my 1/2 inch b smithi is molting at this very moment... finally, but he/she appears to only be laying on its side.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes they Molt just like an adult although it shouldnt take as long for a  spiderling to molt.. I ahve had a few of mine molt in a matter of minuits..EG: small small holothele sp. notre De santander slings.


----------



## Salamanderhead (Sep 30, 2009)

Mines molting on its side right now haha. Its almost done already. Been like 2 minutes. Theres no web bed. Strange but cool.


----------



## Fyreflye (Sep 30, 2009)

Sal, does your sling have a hide to escape into?  I'm new to Ts (got my first slings back in april), but both of my kids have done their molts while in their hides- i think they feel safe in there.  Granted, every species and individual will have different habits- maybe yours likes to molt in the open, lol?

Remember that he needs to be sheltered until his exo hardens up again, so no food until then!  You may know all this already, but there are LOTS of threads about sling molts; what to expect, when to feed, etc.  

Good luck, let us know how the molt goes!


----------



## Teal (Sep 30, 2009)

*Woo, your T is getting naked in plain view! lol

Molting is so awesome.. I wish I could actually catch one of mine doing it though! I swear they plan it out to be when I'm not there.. my versi's last molt happened within minutes of me walking in the door lol *


----------



## Salamanderhead (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah it has a little hideout in the container. The molt went find and fast. It didn't molt in the home though, It molted out in plain view in between the glass of the jar and the little home area.





I managed to get 1 good pictures during the molt. Turned out well. You can even see my mature chilean rose in the background I just noticed.


----------



## evilclown (May 13, 2011)

Salamanderhead said:


> Yeah it has a little hideout in the container. The molt went find and fast. It didn't molt in the home though, It molted out in plain view in between the glass of the jar and the little home area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you help me sir.. im very new to this... do i still need to put some water container in my cup even if my "T" is still a spiderling.. still 1 inch long...

and are you using dried moss for your substrate? thank you..


----------



## Blinx (Dec 29, 2015)

mine is molting right now. She just got completely out of her old skin. Precious.


----------



## Blinx (Dec 29, 2015)

Finished
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 molt right side up!


----------

